# 6 speed box install and clutch problems



## CoxyLaad (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi all,
I have a mk2 golf with an Audi 1.8T engine in it.
I have just completed installed a 6 speed box out of a Seat Leon Cupra R. I used the twin mass flywheel and clutch setup that goes with the box, But when I started it up it has a vibration on it and that feels something along the lines of the flywheel clipping the bell housing, or something is off center. When I dip the clutch it quietens down a little and sometime goes away. 
Can any one shed any light on this? Is there something specific I should have done when installing the twin mass flywheel setup that I have omitted to do?
I hope you can help me as I have been on 4 months doing this conversion with bespoke drive shafts etc etc. and to say I am gutted is an understatement
Thanks in advance 

Ian


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: 6 speed box install and clutch problems (CoxyLaad)*

im sure someone can help u on http://www.audi-sport.net.


----------

